

Advice finding independent contractor (corp to corp) work in Bay Area - devs1010

I moved back to the bay area about half a year ago, currently work as a salaried employee but I would like to start taking on some corp to corp work. I do realize what this entails and my plan is to do this properly, where I am actually independent, only go on-site for meetings, etc and would eventually have more than 1 client.<p>I'm interested to possibly work with startups or more established companies, have a background in some of the newer web technologies as well as Java-based search engines, etc. I'm curious if anyone has advice as far as where I can get the most "bang for my buck" as far as networking with people who are open to contracting out work on a corp to corp basis, I'm fairly busy as is and it seems not everyone is open to this (they just want full-time in-house employee). Would appreciate any advice.
======
jonny_eh
Please excuse my ignorance but what is "corp 2 corp"?

~~~
devs1010
It is when you interact with a client as your own business rather than as an
individual, similar to an independent contractor. Essentially, the focus is on
deliverables and overall project completion rather than the day to day control
that an employer has over an employee.

